# Richmond/Katy/Sugar Land Fly Fishers



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Matt ... I am but traveling quite a bit. I am in south Katy. Let me know and let’s get organized! Eric


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

efi2712micro said:


> Matt ... I am but traveling quite a bit. I am in south Katy. Let me know and let’s get organized! Eric


Sounds great. I’m 10 min from south Katy so close.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Matts said:


> Sounds great. I’m 10 min from south Katy so close.


Mike in Missouri City. I'm in for something on the W/SW side of town.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

There's a good Houston fly fishing facebook group that covers the broader area


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Matts said:


> Greetings,
> I’ve recently moved from Corpus to Richmond (tears). I’m interested in joining the Texas Flyfishers but the 35 min drive to H Town sounds bad...... Anyone out here on the W or SW side have interest in putting together an informal group of flyfisherman?
> Matt


I'm in South Cinco Ranch. Be cool to meet up at a bar or something and tie some flies and bs sometime with some other fly fishermen. 

Bayou City Angler is hosting an get together as well later this month. It's in town but figured I'd toss it out there

https://www.facebook.com/events/139794296738663/


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll second a meet up one of these days in South Katy as we all see to be from the same area. there is sports bar between katy and Missouri city at the Regal Cinema place called Sammy's. Would be closer for most of us but figured I would throw a name in there to get the ball rolling. As for time, I am open after 5 most days and then on week ends .... Rakeel, thanks for the BCA link .....


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Any takers for a beer tomorrow at Sammy’s in Richmond to get to know each other’s?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I like the ideas for venue location. I’m out of town until tomorrow. One quick question, what would be the best day of the week for most?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I think my old fly fishing club met on a weekday to avoid people being out of town on weekends.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I am good any night but Friday (in case we ‘re driving to go fishing somewhere ). I would rather do Wednesday (to break the week in manageable “chunks”) or Thursday (being so close to the week end). No matter what, I am game!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

How about Monday nights? I work in health care so if I say Wednesday, I’ll get hosed


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Works for me ... how about it Houston south west (and anyone else) skiffers? Any takers?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Matts post this up on the other marsh board you have access to there are one of two more guys on there.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm good most weekdays


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Matts post this up on the other marsh board you have access to there are one of two more guys on there.


I'm not sure what you mean by the other marsh board.. Marshfly?
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

How about this Thursday 6pm at Sammy’s Strakhouse in Richmond, assuming this is the Sammy’s mentioned above?

https://www.google.com/search?clien...ved=0ahUKEwiO-tig58vYAhVBxYMKHb2nBEoQvS4IXTAA


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Or even the local coffee shop....


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Sammy’s has two places, the steak place (in your post) and the sports bar around the corner of the steak place. Where is the local coffee shop? Starbucks?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

No specific coffee shop. At that hour, food will be more important anyway. Of course I’m a morning person so we could always do a 6am coffee meet. I go to bed thinking about my next cup of joe.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I can do that too .... I am an early bird! Rakeel, tx8er, jsnipes, are you up for it Thursday?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok. We will see who else bites, and votes: 6am Starbucks at James Long Pkwy/99 or 6pm at Sammys......


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

For tomorrow specifically, pm works best (early start in Sugarland). After that, I can do either.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't do this thursday but will try to make some meetups in the future. I can also meet up for coffee at some point too


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

efi2712micro said:


> I can do that too .... I am an early bird! Rakeel, tx8er, jsnipes, are you up for it Thursday?


I'm working in G town tomorrow. For the future Tue/Thur nights and weekend days are best for me. Morning coffee would also work except tomorrow.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

How about we bump to this coming Tuesday Pm as that seems to fit everyone? Same location as above?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Works for me


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok. We have 2 do its a quorum As long as I escape work on time and we have food


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Sounds good ... let’s play by ear


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Probably too far away for me, I live in east downtown


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Well we had no takers for Tuesday so we will meet at Starbucks at W Bellfort/99 tomorrow at 6:30 am for any interested folks. 
Matt


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Again, no meeting tomorrow night at Sammys.


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

Interested if ya'll ever do anything closer to pearland/friendswood!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Yamadog said:


> Interested if ya'll ever do anything closer to pearland/friendswood!


Not likely That’s about as far as Texas Flyfishers. We had the first official meeting but it was just 2 of us.


----------

